# Lr usability if subs not paid



## Ian.B (Nov 5, 2017)

sorry; I sure this has been asked/answered before (many times)

Can CC users still have access to their Lr library if they stop paying the monthly subs?
How usable will it be -- just for old files or can more files be added?

I have suggested a few times that long time users who don't want the new Adobe could consider buying Lr6 while they can 
Is that good or bad or dumb or clever suggestion ?? 

Any links referring to this would be great


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2017)

Lightroom keeps working, except for the develop and map modules.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 5, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> Can CC users still have access to their Lr library if they stop paying the monthly subs?
> How usable will it be -- just for old files or can more files be added?


I think I was informed that you have 1 year from the end of your subscription to download your originals from the cloud.  This year also applies to exporting derivative JPEGs.  Without a subscription, you are not entitled to store new images in the cloud and the 1 year is strictly a courtesy to allow you to remove your existing images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2017)

As so many times, I think there is confusion about which application we're talking about. 'Lightroom CC' is the new version that stores images in the cloud. It's obvious that you can continue to add images if you no longer pay for it, so my conclusion was that the question is about Lightroom Classic. Clee's answer is about Lightroom CC: you will be able to download your originals for one year, but I believe there will be a separate tool for that. Lightroom CC itself will cease to function as far as I understand.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 6, 2017)

You aren't the first to mention a separate tool for downloading originals, Johan, but I haven't found any public statement from Adobe. Has anyone? Even if one does appear, I do hope it is tested by true idiots in real world situations.

Anyway, what Adobe say is this. From Creative Cloud Photography plans under "What happens to my photos if I end my membership?":



> Lightroom CC: Adobe will continue to store your original images for one year after your membership lapses. During that time, you can continue to launch Lightroom CC to download your original files from our cloud services.
> 
> Lightroom Classic CC: You'll still have access to all your photos on your local hard drive through Lightroom for the desktop. You can continue to import and organize photos as well as output your edited photos through Export, Publish, Print, Web, or Slideshow. Access to the Develop & Map modules and Lightroom for mobile are not available after your membership ends.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't remember if there was a public statement or not. Perhaps it was mentioned in an Adobe blog, that is another possibility. It's not yet available, that's for sure, but that makes sense: nobody needs it already right now. I believe that the idea was that this is not for people who terminate their subscription (they can use Lightroom CC to download their images), but in case the person who had the subscription passed away and his family members need a simple tool to download the (edited?) images.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 6, 2017)

I have been deliberately looking for any official mention of a downloading tool ever since since Adobe's announcements. We can believe one is coming, but I just don't think it has been stated.


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 6, 2017)

Confusing alright! Thanks for the replies and comments --- I have not been able to find anything recent about it. 

Maybe I'm more left behind Lr than I thought, so the dumb question: With the old CC subscription deal were images and catalog stored on the owner's disc or was _everything _up in the Adobe Cloud ?   . [asking only about the original subscriptions cc and before the latest changes]   

None of this effects me. I'm just reading of lots jumping off the adobe ship when there is no proper rescue ship close by --- hence my thoughts that long term Lr CC users might be better to buy Lr6 while they can. Not everyone needs a program to be 'managed' . Nik is still usable -- plenty still use pre Lr6 and old PSCS

Jumping off the adobe cc ship really needs some serious thought and planning especially with ALL that info locked up in the catalog.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 6, 2017)

With the old CC subscription everything was on your hard disk. The only thing that was in the cloud (if you synched some images, that is) were smart previews of those images that you synched.


----------



## Ian.B (Nov 6, 2017)

Cheers Johan


----------

